# My HO Scale YouTube Channel



## THoggSr (Dec 30, 2009)

My HO Scale YouTube Channel

Add me and send me a comment, thanks


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice---I'm impressed!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

neat!


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesomely busy layout!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Boy, I'll say you got it all going on there. Is this your layout or a clubs? Anyway it's great!


----------



## THoggSr (Dec 30, 2009)

this is my layout in a spare bedroom all dcc engines with sound


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Excellent!

Thats a much better video.
Nice layout.:thumbsup:


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow, very nice layout. Its ho right?


----------



## THoggSr (Dec 30, 2009)

thanks for your compliment it has taken 3 years in the making and the waterfalls has real water coming over it all the trains are dcc ho with sound Happy Hobbing


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

wow thats amazing as i said, its all very good and detailed, i like the accident with all the police cars w/ flashing lights. You mustof spent a crap loud of money!


----------



## THoggSr (Dec 30, 2009)

that is just a part of it the Adams family house has scary sounds and flashes lights and the helicopters lights flash and the blades turn The neon signs were neat to put in our next project is we are putting in the new mth railroad crossings that operate to bad you can't go to you tube to see all the other videos it is well worth it I would love to see my display in Model Railroad ,but we will just have to see as for the money about 7,000.00 this hobby is not cheap,but worth every penny on enjoyment.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent action-packed layout ... thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## THoggSr (Dec 30, 2009)

you are very welcome remember to go to you tube and type in thoggsr in the search box and it will bring up all my videos thanks again


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice layout


----------



## THoggSr (Dec 30, 2009)

*Thanks for checking me out*

Thanks for checking out my video's on you tube


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

screw the bedroom, trains are more important than sleeping in a bed, i can sleep on the couch


----------



## phdezra (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow. Very nicely done--just came across it--kudos to you. How large is the whole layout?


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

You "WIN" Very nice Empire you have built! Impressive to say the least!


----------

